

Venezuela Tries to Silence Critics - iKenshu
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/08/opinion/venezuela-tries-to-silence-critics.html

======
PauloManrique
And this is what socialism is bringing to Latin America. Brazil is about to
explode, Argentina's president is accused of murdering the prosecutor on Iran
case, Chile is also on a shitstorm of corruption, just like Bolivia.

Looks like USSR, China and Cuban examples wasn't enough.

